# 1/2" collet for craftsman 315.175050 available?



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

I looked on the web, on Sears' site but there is no info on this. Does anyone know or is there any website that keeps this info?

Thanks,
Arvind


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It probably wasn't available with one Arvi. Lots of their routers weren't especially if it is less than 11 amps.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Arvind. What Charles said. A lot of older Craftsman routers never had the option of 1/2" collets. 

Might think about upgrading. Newer Craftsman routers are more powerful, and most will accept 1/2" shank bits. And, with Black Friday sales coming up, should be able to get an even better deal on one. Look for a dual base set, best of both worlds that way... fixed and plunge.


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Brian - defly a good time to get deals. But I think I will try a few more projects with this before getting a 1/2".

Arvind


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of the operations we do on a daily basis work just fine with 1/4" shafted bits. You only have to switch over when you start getting up to 1 1/2" diameter and larger bits as the 1/4" shanks aren't strong enough for the torque put on them after that. There is also a good chance that the opening in your baseplate isn't wide enough to take bits that large or larger either. At about that size you'll also be wanting more hp. You'll know when it's time to upgrade.


----------



## asri vaths (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, even my biggest bottom planing bit is only 1" dia so will stick with the 1/4".


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I've heard that 1/2" bits generally have less runout. This is important if you are making box or dovetail joints with a router. I have noticed that my 1/4" shank bits seem to be worse than 1/2" ones but that's not a scientific survey...


----------

